# Titanium trop cher.



## Utopiste (8 Janvier 2002)

J'ai une petite réfection à vous soumettre.
Avant hier je voulais acheter un Ti 550 avec une carte aireport et sa base plus un disque dure externe compact Lacie 30 G.
Ce matin, j'ai fait un petit calcul, iBook 12' 600DVD + iMac 800 superDrive + deux cartes Air Port et j'arrive a 371,84 euros plus chers.
Je pense que le ti est formidable, mais depuis là sorti de l'iMac et la diminution de prix des iBook 12' il y a comme un problème sur son estimation.
J'ai fait le tour de la question et je crois que si on compare les deux configurations celle de L'imac 60G accompagner de sont iBook est le meilleur choix.


Fait la comparaison et donné moi votre avis.


----------



## woulf (8 Janvier 2002)

Es tu sûr d'avoir bien compté ?

Sauf erreur de ma part:

nouvel imac superdrive = 2.199  HT
soit 2.630  TTC

L'ibook entrée de gamme = 1.673  TTC

Soit: 4.303  au total

Et le titanium en 550, commence à 3.228  TTC

C'est plus 300  mais près de 1.000... la différence...

Moi, j'ai un titanium dont je suis réellement ravi, car c'est LA machine, qui justement remplace toutes les autres pour moi, c'est plutot fatiguant de jongler avec 2 UC, 2 systèmes, 2 installations de tout, etc...

Et pour avoir eu un ibook, je peux te confirmer qu'un écran 12', même d'excellente qualité, n'a strictement rien à voir avec un 15,2'...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Janvier 2002)

Je me suis également longtemps posé cette question. Toutefois, il y a un mois, le iMac n'avait pas la gueule qu'il a aujourd'hui !

Mais voici mes remarques par rapport à ta réflexion : je pense que tout dépend de ce que veux faire de tes ou ta machine. Dans mon cas, je suis amené à trainballer mon ordinateur de chez moi à mon bureau tous les jours. Là où je travaille, ils sont tous sur PC, et je préfère avoir mon ordinateur personnel Mac plutôt qu'un ordinateur de bureau PC. En plus, comme tous les PC d'entreprises, lorsque celles-ci ne travaillent pas dans la publication, les écrans sont laissés pour compte. Résultat, tout le monde au bureau a des P4 1,7Ghz avec Carte graphique 64 Mo et tout le bazard pour faire de la bureautique (absurde !), et des écrans 17' de mauvaise qualité qui leur explosent les yeux puisqu'ils y travaillent dessus presque 8 heures par jour ! Dans mon cas, avec mon écran LCD 15' (autrefois 14') de mon PB, je suis le seul à ne pas me pleindre de maux de tête et de yeux disjonctés ! Mais je m'éloigne du sujet...

Bref, il me fallait une machine pour le bureau et pour chez moi. La question du iBook (pour le bureau) et du iMac (pour chez moi) s'est donc posée. C'est vrai que cette configuration permet d'avoir deux machines, mais une chose me gênait : la necessité de synchroniser les deux ordinateurs... Sur lequel télécharger les e-mails ? Sur lequel stocker telle ou telle donnée ? Etc.

J'en suis donc arrivé à la conclusion qu'il me fallait une seule et même machine pour éviter la "perte" de fichiers ! A moins que tu ne sois super organisé...!

J'ai donc opté pour un Ti 550 Combo avec 30 Go de DD (le 48Go étant, paraît-il, assez bruyant) pour commencer, et franchement, je ne suis pas déçu. Je n'ai toutefois pas le graveur de DVD, mais le prix des supports me laisse encore assez froid par rapport à ceux-ci.

Voilà pour mon expérience qui t'aidera peut-être !


----------



## Utopiste (8 Janvier 2002)

Pour répondre à woulf
iBook 500 DVD (15G) avec Air Port + iMac 800 (60G) avec air Port
 1837,99 eur +144 eur + 2 660,79 eur + 144 eur = 4 786,78 eur

Comparer avec l'
Ti550 20G avec carte + base Air Port + HD Lacie 30 G
3 265,79 eur + 144 eur + 422,29 eur + 619,73 eur = 4 451,81 eur

dif. 334,97 euro sur Apple store Belgique.


Et pour répondre à Endeavour.
Je suis Opticien, mon ordi se trouve sur mon comptoir et mon imprimante se trouve dans atelier et je ne veux pas de cables entre les deux.
Pour ce qu'y est des sauf garde tu as peut être raison.
Par contre pour les configurations je gagne en place (60G+15G) et en puissance ainsi quen confort de travail (position de l'écran plus haut sur l'iMac que le Ti).
L'ibook me servirai pour travailler a la maison et comme base AirPort au magasin.


----------



## Utopiste (8 Janvier 2002)

En fait, le HD externe était au départ destiner pour faire des sauf garde rapide en cas de plantage successif (ce qui m'arrivait sur mon PB400DVD 8,6/9/9,1/9,2/X/X,1 et sur mon performat 630).
Pour les sauf garde journalière comme mon fichier client etc.. Je les fais actuellement sur un Zip externe 250Mg.
Il est vrai quactuellement je travaille avec l'iMac de mon frère (233 Mhz) sur le 9,1 et je ne plante plus jamais.
Mais je fais pas trop le con avec cette machine (HD 4G).
Les 60G de l'iMac ne sont probablement pas nécessaires.
Pour ce qui est de mon comptoir il est plutôt appelé bureau de vente ou je suis en position assise en face de mes clients et là déjà mon PB me faisait mal au cou, j'avais dû acheter un rehaussé (teleadapt.com).

Ce qui me freine sur le PB s'est son prix en fonction de sa puissance.

Mais pour dire vrai, j'hésite encore.


----------



## Utopiste (8 Janvier 2002)

Bravo woulf je n'y avais pas pensé.
iMac et le Ti 550 sa c'est une bonne idée.
Il faut encore compter le révolver pour braquer la banque d'en face.


(La borne Aire Port est remplacée par l'ibook en réseau avec l'iMac.)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Janvier 2002)

"le prix en fonction de la puissance" ???

Bien sûr, le PB est beaucoup plus cher qu'un iMac à performance équivalente. Mais il n'est pas trop cher par rapport aux performances qui le caractérisent dans la gamme des portables. N'oublie pas que le Ti embarque un G4, ce qui fait vraiment la différence avec les applications optimisées, mais aussi avec OS X.

Côté performance, le Ti a également une carte graphique 16 Mo, indispensable à mon avis pour OS X et pour soulager le processeur de l'affichage graphique. Je ne parle pas des jeux... Par rapport au "misérable" 8Mo du iBook, il n'y a pas photo !

Toujours pour le Ti, tu as un écran de plus de 15', en mode "étendu", plus que pratique et confortable. Rien à voir avec le 14' du iBook (je sors tout droit d'un 14' sur un PB WallStreet). Quand tu travailles sur le Ti, tu as l'impression que l'écran n'en finit pas ! Mais il faut vraiment l'utiliser pour s'en rendre compte... Le voir à la FNAC ou ailleurs ne suffit pas pour s'en faire une véritable idée.

Le Ti 550 (modèle que tu convoites apparemment, et non le 667) a un bus de 100 Mhz, au lieu de 66 pour le iBook. Le bus est l'organe indispensable pour mettre en valeur les composants de l'ordinateur.

Enfin, le Ti intègre une sortie TV, toujours très pratique.

SI tu as encore des doutes sur la puissance pure du Ti, je te donnerai un lien, à ta demande, sur un site qui compare justement les performances des portables Apple...


----------



## Utopiste (8 Janvier 2002)

Tu prêches un converti Endeavour .
Je voulais dire que si je suis mon deuxième raisonement c-a-d acheter un iMac G4 800Mhz 60G super drive en station de travail principal et un iBook 500 Mhz comme station AirPort pouvant être emporté le soir pour travailler ou visionner des DVD au lis ou en vacance (ce qui arrivait souvant à la maison avant d'avoir acheter un DVD de salon) (vacance une fois par ans).
Tu vois la puissance je l'ai dans l'iMac et la mouvance dans l'iBook.

C'était une réfection en rapport avec mon usage et nom en général.


----------



## eTeks (9 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Endeavour:
Le Ti 550 (modèle que tu convoites apparemment, et non le 667) a un bus de 100 Mhz, au lieu de 66 pour le iBook. Le bus est l'organe indispensable pour mettre en valeur les composants de l'ordinateur.

Enfin, le Ti intègre une sortie TV, toujours très pratique.
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Désolé Endeavour mets tes données à jour : L'iBook 2 est passé à un bus 100 MHz sur le model avec un G3 600 MHz et a toujours eu une sortie TV (cable AV/iBook en plus à 25 ).    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[08 janvier 2002 : message édité par eTeks]


----------



## Utopiste (9 Janvier 2002)

Salut eTeks.
Au départ j'ai noter iBook 600, mais j'ai rectifié en iBook 500.
Pour ce qui est du bus sur l'iBook 500 aucune idée ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Janvier 2002)

Désolé pour la sortie TV sur iBook... je m'étais mal renseign ! Par contre, le bus du 500 tourne à 66Mhz (effectivement, celui du 600 est à 100 Mhz).


----------



## Tyler (9 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Utopiste:
*Salut eTeks.
Au départ j'ai noter iBook 600, mais j'ai rectifié en iBook 500.
Pour ce qui est du bus sur l'iBook 500 aucune idée ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Salut Utopiste,à ta demande dans le poste "ibook ou powerbook" ,j'ai lu ta reflection qui m'a fait moi aussi réfléchir...

Je possède un Titanium 550,qui,comme je le dis à tout le monde (oui,c'est moi le vendeur de Ti ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)  est une machine des plus géniale...ET ALLIÉ AU COMBO cela en fait un must.

Mais il est vrai que c'est une machine assez chero...Plus de 20 000 c'est cher...

Et je parle au present,parce qu'avant,elle était pas chere...Comme tu le dis,la sortie du Imac me fait aussi réfléchir...

Mon Ti est neuf...Il a quelques jours...Et je me demande encore si je vais pas le remmener à la Fnac me faire rembourser,acheter le Imac haut de gamme et avec l'argent qui me reste,m'acheter un vieille Ibook coquille saint jacques à 3500 balles sur Ebay pour avoir une solution portable d'appoint...

En fait,aujourd'hui,je m'ettais dit que je gardais mon Ti car il est super,et que j'ai besoin d'un portable,mais avec ta reflection,je me dis que ce que j'ai besoin,c'est surtout d'une petite station de travaille portable,donc pas necessairement d'un Ti !!!

Je crois donc que je vais opter pour cette solution après mur réfléction...J'aurai deux becanes pour le prix d'une,donc un qui est quand meme genial : le new Imac haut de gamme...Avec superdrive,8OO MHZ...ET 60 GO...


Bref,grace à toi,ma façon de voir les choses à changer.


En ce qui te concerne,je pense que tu devrais opter pour Ibook 5OO + Imac, car :

Il vaut mieux deux machines,plutot qu'une.

avoir un portable et une machine de bureau,c'est genial...

Merci à toi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS : ceci dit il est or de question que je reste encore sans mac,alors j'ai encore 11 jours pour le remmener,esperons que la Fnac en aura d'ici là pour un : "échange standart".


----------



## bateman (9 Janvier 2002)

j'ai trouvé ton métier Tyler, tu achètes des machines et tu les revends dans la semaine pour en acheter d'autres?
c'est ça?

et pourquoi pas un TI et un imac luxor?

nous sommes peu de choses.


----------



## Tyler (9 Janvier 2002)

 à l'origine par bateman:
*j'ai trouvé ton métier Tyler, tu achètes des machines et tu les revends dans la semaine pour en acheter d'autres?
c'est ça?

et pourquoi pas un TI et un imac luxor?

nous sommes peu de choses.*[/QUOTE]


Désolé Bateman...

Mais pitié,ne soit pas si dure avec moi !

Je ne suis ni Paul Owen et encore moins cette abruti de Marcus Alberstraam !

Je suis Price !









Sinon,c'est vrai qu'en ce moment,je remmene et je rachete...
Mais bon,c'est la Fnac qui m'en donne le droit alors j'en profite...Et puis,eux ils perdent rien,puisqu'à chaque fois,je rachete chez eux...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais bon sinon qu'en penses-tu mon ctit Patrick ! (monsieur le gache noël   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## bateman (9 Janvier 2002)

l'imac est assez terrible, superdrive, G4 800.. mais je n'en ai pas besoin..

mais attends le mois prochain!
G4 bi 1,4ghz superdrive 8x 100 go de DD, gigawire, airport 4, nvidia GeForce 6..

pour poster sur macg, la machine idéale.

[08 janvier 2002 : message édité par bateman]


----------



## Tyler (9 Janvier 2002)

Arf...

Ouais...

Je ne poste pas que sur macgeneration,mais aussi sur Absolut touba ! Tu te rend compte,ça change tout,pour ça faut au moins un G5 Bi pro !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Serieusement et pour : Photoshop,flash,VPC5,VIDEO EDITING,et surtout le jeu...héhé... Le Imac va etre largement solicité...héhé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Janvier 2002)

Non Tyler, ne change pas d'ordinateur... Tu m'as persuadé d'acheter un PB 550, et maintenant si tu changes, qu'est-ce que je vais devenir avec ma machine qui n'a pas été achetée à la FNAC moi, hein ? J'ai pas envie d'être le seul à avoir déboursé plus de 20000 f dans une machine qui n'en vaut vraiment pas la peine !!! (Mince, je n'arrive pas à intégrer des smileys, mais je plaisante les gars là, je plaisante...!)


----------



## Utopiste (9 Janvier 2002)

En fait je vais probablement acheter l'iMac 700 CD-RW et l'iBook 600 14 ' combos.
Car je trouve que le superdrive sans caméra s'est peut-être un peut nul (vu aussi les prix des DVD-R) ainsi que le DVD au dans mon magasin serait une distraction supplémentaire (je passe déjà trop de temps sur les forums).
Par contre, le DVD sur l'iBook  14,1 s'est correct (ancien PB 400DVD).


----------



## woulf (9 Janvier 2002)

Pour Eteks: sauf erreur, mais j'ai pas airport, j'avais demandé dans un forum, Airport sans base c'est semble-t-il juste sous OS9, mais il se peut qu'il y ait une bidouille.

Pour Tyler:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ils doivent t'adorer à la fnac: "oh putaing, revoilà le fada"
Seras tu le premier à être "interdit de Fnac" ? T'es bien parti, mais t'as raison, ils le proposent, autant en profiter.
Par contre, si grâce à toi, la Fnac ne propose plus les échanges de matos, je viens personnellement éventrer ta machine je cite pas de modèle, c'est trop aléatoire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour utopiste: ah, là, tu vas un poil exploser le budget  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Totalement d'accord avec le superdrive, sans caméra, ça sert pas à grand chose, et du reste, avec un camescope, je monte et grave en videoCD des films tout à fait acceptables pour une télé (je suis pas une chaine de télé, non plus).
Et pour la distraction au boulot, j'imagine bien aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu as regardé sur le site apple belge, donc tu es en Belgique, j'y ai vécu et je connais un super revendeur à Bruxelles, rue du midi 153, Mouseland. Très sympa et très pro.

Pour Endeavour: t'inquiètes, si Tyler t'a convaincu de l'acheter, je te convaincrai de le garder.
Tu sais quoi: regarde le... Il est beau, hein ?
Il est puissant, hein ? il est trop top ce titanium !
Non, il est pas trop cher pour ce que c'est, quand tu l'as acheté, il valait largement son prix, et je pense qu'aujourd'hui encore. Par contre, d'ici 6 mois maxi, quand il y aura des nouvelles fréquences, mais je crois que c'est problématique le G4 sur un portable, il prendra un coup de vieux. C'est le lot de tout matos, même le nouvel imac il y passera !

Faut arrêter, t'achètes un matos quand t'en as:
-besoin
ou
-envie, ou les 2

Alors fais toi plaisir ! Mais faut pas non plus en changer toutes les minutes, parce que sinon, le seul achat que vous pourrez faire qui perdurera un peu, c'est un gros HD externe, pour foutre votre système dessus et booter avec  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Regarde, un performa 630 ça tourne encore chez utopiste; un LC475, ça tournait à mon boulot jusqu'il y a 1 an et demi, avec d'autres machines, et des exemples comme ça, y'en a à la pelle.

Je te garantis que ton titanium, il fera encore baver pendant longtemps. En ton cas, mon titanium, il me fera baver encore longtemps !

Moralité: l'usage des forums, à haute dose est nocif pour la Fnac, le porte monnaie et les neurones  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tyler, tu veux pas qu'on s'associe ? On ouvre un magasin apple, comme ça, plus de problèmes ???
Tu les achètes plus, tu les vends !!!!

J'emaile à Steve pour lui demander une franchise pour un applestore en PACA, ça marche ?


----------



## Tyler (9 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par woulf:
*
Pour Tyler:    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ils doivent t'adorer à la fnac: "oh putaing, revoilà le fada"
Seras tu le premier à être "interdit de Fnac" ? T'es bien parti, mais t'as raison, ils le proposent, autant en profiter.
Par contre, si grâce à toi, la Fnac ne propose plus les échanges de matos, je viens personnellement éventrer ta machine je cite pas de modèle, c'est trop aléatoire    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Arf,j'espère qu'ils vont pas trop gueuler après moi...

De toute façon si ils refusent,c'est pas un problème,je garde mon Ti qui est une merveille.Donc,je ne prend pas de risque,ma demande sera plutot un "est-ce possible de changer ?" plutot qu'un "JE VEUX CHANGER DUR COMME FER" parce que mon Ti me convient super bien.Mais si je peux avoir deux machines au lieu d'une...Pourquoi se priver après tout ?

M'enfin,d'un autre coté,c'est pas de ma faute si à chaque fois que j'achète une machine,ces enfoirés d'apple (je plaisante   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) sorte un truc trois jours plus tard :

-J'achete le Ti,
le lendemain : Ti combo

-J'achète le combo,
trois jours après le New Imac 800...

alors bon...

Faudrait que la fnac s'arrange avec steve pour attendre un mois pour chaque MAJ !     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais bon...

Après tout,à mon avis ils s'en tape,vu que je demande pas de remboursement mais que le blé reste dans leurs caisse...

Alors bon...

C'est pas si nocif pour la fnac en fait...

La fnac,elle renvoit les becanes chez apple qui leurs renvoie de nouveaux Ti...


Et puis mince,ici on trouve ça bizzare...

Mais allez faire un tour au Japon...la bas,les mecs rendent leurs appareils changent de machine tout le temps...Ce sont des fous de technologie,ils changent tous leurs appareils tout le temps pour les nouveaux: on les appelle : les OTAKUS.

Au Japon,ma reaction serait normal...

Ok on est pas au Japon,mais bon,on est tous humain...
Et puis la fnac permet d'être un otaku apparemment...
Sans comptez que dans le Epok de décembre (le mag de la fnac),il y a un grand dossier sur le japon et les otakus,et le journaliste à l'air d'apprecier (il fait parreil que moi : il change son modele d'appareil numerique 
acheter trois semaines avant pour le nouveau au vendeur qui lui rachete un excellent prix)...
Alors finalement...?















[08 janvier 2002 : message édité par Tyler]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Janvier 2002)

Merci Woulf... Tu m'as remonté le moral ! C'est vrai qu'il est beau ce Titanium !

Pour ce que j'en fais, il est parfait. Je passe 80% de mon temps sur Word (oui, j'ai honte, mais tous ceux avec qui je travaille -sur PC- ne connaissent que ça), 10% sur Excel, alors ça suffit largement. C'est aussi pour cela que je me suis limité au modèle 550 (sans parler du critère de prix). Par contre, les 10 derniers % de mon temps, je les passe à fragger du mutan et à activer des manettes, ou encore à construire mon site web via GoLive, LiveMotion, Illustrator, InDesign et Photoshop... La "grosse" carte graphique remplit alors parfaitement son rôle pour les jeux (même comme ceux d'Alice) et les applications Adobe fusent bien suffisamment. Ce Ti a été conçu pour moi ! D'autant que je me balade toujours de droite à gauche et qu'il me faut à chaque fois tout mon attirail de softs et de documents.

Pas de regret donc pour ma part : rien de remplacera mon Ti qui ne risque pas, à mes yeux et pour l'utilisation que j'en ai, de devenir obsolète.

A bon entendeur, Salut !


----------



## Utopiste (9 Janvier 2002)

Merci pour vos réponses.
Maintenant, il est l'heure de rentré à la maison retrouver ma femme et mon petit garçon qui vont me demander si j'ai bien travaillé aujourd'hui.
Et je leur répondrai « Oui oui ça va », eh oui lire et écrire sur les forums s'est aussi un travail (mais ça je ne vais pas leurs dire !
La nuit va être dure, je vais encore rêver de mac qui me tombe dessus.

Bonne soirée à tous et continuez sur ce forum à me donner des avis.

L' Utopiste.


----------



## woulf (9 Janvier 2002)

Eh oui, c'est du boulot de lire les posts, et de surveiller les réponses à ses contributions; le seul problème, c'est qu'on a pas encore trouvé le moyen de gagner des sous en postant sur les forums de Macgé.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dommage, sinon j'en connais qui seraient riches  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et qui pourraient changer de mac tous les jours


----------



## Tyler (9 Janvier 2002)

arf arf arf...

Je viens d'en discuter avec un pote d minutes au téléphone qui m'a dit de garder mon TI...A tout prix et qui l'en jeter plus que le Imac...


Et puis tout d'un coup,je me suis mis à regarder mon Ti,je l'ai bien regardé dans les pixels...et.........

Je l'ai embrassé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je l'aime.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





je ne veux pas le quitter.

JE LE GARDE FERMEMENT.


Tyler restera donc toujours le vendeur de Ti :

ACHETER TOUS DES Ti MES AMIS,C'est mieux que tout !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS : woulf,j'ai reçu un ptit message de woulf...sympatoche...il m'a aussi donné envie de le garder...(décidement vraiment sympa ce woulf...et surement plus sage que moi quand il s'agit de prendre une décision sur l'informatique)


J'ai remarqué à quel point l'esprit d'un macuser fan de mac jeune comme moi peut faire...J'aime tellement apple que je veux tout avoir,Je vous jure que si j'etais riche,les parts de marchés d'apple remonterai d'au moins 10 % !!! Hi hihi.

Voilà, au final,DECISION DEFINITIVE :JE GARDE LE Ti combo.

Merci à tous...(et désolé surtout de vous avoir fait perdre du temps de lecture pour mes posts inutiles du à mon changement d'avis brusque et pas réfléchie).


----------



## eTeks (9 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par woulf:
*Pour Eteks: sauf erreur, mais j'ai pas airport, j'avais demandé dans un forum, Airport sans base c'est semble-t-il juste sous OS9, mais il se peut qu'il y ait une bidouille.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est pour ça que j'ai écrit "il me semble"...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'avais souvenir de ce post mais je crois bien qu'il y avait une bidouille pour monter le raiseau Airport sous OSX (mais j'ai souvenir que personne n'avait parlé de partager la connexion Internet).
J'ai regardé rapidement sur le support Airport sur le site d'Apple mais aucune doc ne semble correspondre à cette configuration. Comme j'ai eu une borne Airport, je ne suis pas concerné et j'ai laissé tomber... Désolé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tyler, tes hésitations me rassurent.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'ai failli regretté de m'être précipité pour commander un Ti en octobre pour ne l'avoir que mi novembre et finalement ne pas pouvoir l'échanger contre un Ti combo. Et de me dire qu'il faut pas regretter, etc, etc,...
Quand je vois ta réaction, je me dis qu'il y a franchement des cas bien plus graves que moi et du coup je me satisfais encore plus de mon super Ti !
Tu pouvais pas attendre 2 jours pour aller le chercher ton Ti comme ça tu aurais décidé pour de bon lundi soir. Quoique... on est mardi et en lisant ce post tu sembles inspiré par une autre piste !
A franchement mort de rire


----------



## eTeks (9 Janvier 2002)

Désolé Tyler pour le post en retard. Ca fait partie des joies du direct ! Qui sont beaux nos Ti !

TITANIUM RULES !!! (comme dirait l'autre)  











[08 janvier 2002 : message édité par eTeks]


----------



## bateman (9 Janvier 2002)

ouaip, je n'ai absolument pas besoin de l'imac luxor, mais bon, y serait bien sur une petite table, au bord du lit.

ce que j'en dis..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Janvier 2002)

Dans ce cas, vue ton besoin, le iMac s'impose ! S'il est sur ton comptoir, le bras articulé me semble de rigueur ! Et il te faut une machine qui puisse être touchée et manipulée, ce qui correspond mieux au iMac qu'au Ti en effet. Enfin, si tu as un magasin d'optique, le iMac à meilleure allure face à la clientèle qu'un PB, dans la mesure où il fait ordinateur fixe de magasin alors que le PB ferait ordinateur perso qu'on ramène à son travail (il me semble tout du moins). Par contre, pourquoi as-tu autant besoin de place sur ton DD ?

Si, pour finir, tu souhaites utiliser ton iBook comme ordinateur transportable que tu peux emmener partout pour travailler ou que tu sois, y compris chez toi, il me semble approprié. Ton iMac serait donc ton ordinateur principal, si je comprends bien, duquel tu "téléporterais" (via Airport) les données à travailler... cela me paraît excellent !


----------



## woulf (9 Janvier 2002)

je me demande dans quelle mesure, avec ton ibook et ton imac, tu n'aurais pas besoin également d'une borne airport... A rajouter donc.

Pour le reste des prix, je suis pas vendeur apple, c'est ce que j'avais vu sur leur site, il me semble, bah, je sais pas si je m'ai trompa ou pas, mais c'est pas grave.

Quoi qu'il en soit, si c'est pour le comptoir d'un maga, le Titanium, on ne peut que conseiller de sérieusement l'accrocher (cable kensington antivol), remarque valant également pour l'ibook, même s'il attire - un peu moins - la convoitise...

Moi je dis qu'un nouvel imac sur un comptoir de magasin, ça le fait grave !

Allez, prends l'imac ET le titanium, c'est le seul moyen de pas avoir de regrets.


----------



## eTeks (9 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par woulf:
*je me demande dans quelle mesure, avec ton ibook et ton imac, tu n'aurais pas besoin également d'une borne airport...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il me semble qu'on peut mettre en réseau Airport deux Macs équipés de cartes Airport. Son iMac (fixe) relié à Internet peut faire office de borne pour partager une connexion.


----------



## krigepouh (10 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par eTeks:
*TITANIUM RULES !!! (comme dirait l'autre)  











[08 janvier 2002 : message édité par eTeks]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah ! Ah ! Ah !
L'autre c'est moi !!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je dis et je répète:

- TITANIUM RULES !!! -


----------

